# Safari 5.0.4 : comment revenir à une version précédente



## jlchm (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

J'ai mis Safari à jour, par erreur, vers la version 5.0.4, destinée à Snow Léopard alors que mon iMac tourne sous Mac OS X 10.5.8 Leopard.

Cette version de Safari ne fonctionne pas, d'où ma question:

-comment faire pour revenir à la version de Safari la plus récente et adaptée à Leopard?

Je préfère demander plutôt que faire une bêtise supplémentaire...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## gmaa (12 Mars 2011)

Il suffit de reprendre le DVD d'installation du Système pour réinstaller le Safari qui va avec ce système.
(Dans le dossier Installations facultatives )
Continuer jusqu'à pouvoir cocher Safari...

Mettre le "mauvais" Safari à la poubelle d'abord&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mars 2011)

Curieusement la Maj 5.0.4 s'est installé sur mon iMac (PPC 20") sous Leopard&#8230; :mouais:

Tu es passé par le menu pomme "Mise à jour de logiciels&#8230;" ?


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, de navigateur. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## jlchm (13 Mars 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Curieusement la Maj 5.0.4 s'est installé sur mon iMac (PPC 20") sous Leopard :mouais:
> 
> Tu es passé par le menu pomme "Mise à jour de logiciels" ?
> 
> ...


Bonjour Dos Jones,

Effectivement, je suis passé par le menu pomme "Mise à jour des logiciels". où cette mise à jour a été proposée pour "Mac OS X 10.5.8 Leopard alors qu'elle semble être applicable uniquement à Snow Leopard.

Je pense pouvoir revenir à la bonne version en passant par Time Machine que je n'ai encore jamais utilisé...


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2011)

jlchm a dit:


> Bonjour Dos Jones,
> 
> Effectivement, je suis passé par le menu pomme "Mise à jour des logiciels". où cette mise à jour a été proposée pour "Mac OS X 10.5.8 Leopard alors qu'elle semble être applicable uniquement à Snow Leopard.
> 
> Je pense pouvoir revenir à la bonne version en passant par Time Machine que je n'ai encore jamais utilisé...



J'ai un Mac sous MacOS X 10.5.8 et 2 autres sous 10.6.6

Safari 5.04 a été proposé et installé sur les 3 (donc aussi avec le Mac sous Leopard), sans souci.

Quant à ta remarque sur TimeMachine, tu peux oublier. TimeMachine ne saurait te retrouver que des fichiers ou applications qu'il a eu à sauvegarder. Si tu ne l'as jamais utilisé, alors il n'a encore rien sauvegardé et ne saura donc rien retrouver.


----------



## jlchm (13 Mars 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Il suffit de reprendre le DVD d'installation du Système pour réinstaller le Safari qui va avec ce système.
> (Dans le dossier Installations facultatives )
> Continuer jusqu'à pouvoir cocher Safari...
> 
> Mettre le "mauvais" Safari à la poubelle d'abord



Bonjour gmaa,

Je préfèrerais passer par Time Machine en procédant comme suit:
1. Ouvrir Time Machine
2. Dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionner "Applications"
3. Dans le calandrier de droite, sélectionner la date à laquelle Safari est à la version précédente: le 10/03 Safari est en version 5.0.3
4.  Cliquer sur "Restaurer"

-C'est bon?
-Il faut supprimer Safari 5.0.4 AVANT de restaurer par Time Machine?
Supprimer Safari par un simple "glisser/déposer" ou en profondeur en passant par "-CleanApp" par exemple?

J'attends de savoir pour me lancer...


----------



## gmaa (13 Mars 2011)

TM est une solution mais dans ce cas reprendre le DVD d'installation sera beaucoup plus rapide.


----------



## jlchm (13 Mars 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai un Mac sous MacOS X 10.5.8 et 2 autres sous 10.6.6
> 
> Safari 5.04 a été proposé et installé sur les 3 (donc aussi avec le Mac sous Leopard), sans souci.
> 
> Quant à ta remarque sur TimeMachine, tu peux oublier. TimeMachine ne saurait te retrouver que des fichiers ou applications qu'il a eu à sauvegarder. Si tu ne l'as jamais utilisé, alors il n'a encore rien sauvegardé et ne saura donc rien retrouver.



Bonjour Remy,

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Time Machine, mais je l'ai activé dès mon passage de Tiger à Leopard et il est parfaitement fonctionnel avec des sauvegardes allant de la date d'aujourd'hui jusqu'à Octobre 2009. 
Qu'il ne me permette pas de revenir à Safari 5.0.3, je te crois bien volontiers.

Mais alors, quel est le moyen le plus simple pour revenir à Safari 5.0.3?


----------



## gmaa (13 Mars 2011)

Le DVD 1 fourni avec le Mac.

Sinon :
TM;Menu;"Entrer dans Time Machine"
Choisir une date dans la barre à droite
Rechercher Safari dans la fenêtre "Finder" de cette date
Restaurer


----------



## jlchm (13 Mars 2011)

finalement, j'ai trouvé.

Dans un premier temps, j'ai restauré Safari 5.0.3 en passant par Time Machine : cela n'a pas résolu le problème pour autant.
Puis je suis allé dans "Safari -> Préférences -> SafariBlock : j'ai désactivé ce dernier et tout est rentré dans l'ordre : Safari 5.0.3 est de nouveau fonctionnel.
Il faudrait peut-être désinstaller "SafariBlock"? comment?...

Par acquit de conscience, je suis de nouveau allé dans "Pomme -> Mise à jour de logiciels..." et là, il n'est plus proposé de MAJ vers Safari 5.0.4.

Merci à chacun pour son aide.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Excusez-moi, mais votre histoire est complètement incohérente.

Safari 5.0.4 est une mise à jour majeure de Safari qu'il faut impérativement faire car la version précédentes est une passoire au niveau sécurité.
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4566

Safari 5.0.4 est décliné dans une version pour Leopard (5533) et une version pour Snow Leopard (6533).

Ce que vous avez obtenu via la mise à jour de logiciel était donc bien la version Leopard.

Si elle ne fonctionnait pas, c'est que vous avez installé des éléments qui en perturbent le fonctionnement.

Vous feriez bien d'aller sur le site d'Apple télécharger Safari 5.0.4 pour Leopard.
http://www.apple.com/safari/download/

Et de vous débarrasser de ce qui pose problème.


----------



## jlchm (14 Mars 2011)

Arnaud de Brescia a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Excusez-moi, mais votre histoire est complètement incohérente.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

j'ai suivi votre conseil : Safari 5.0.4 pour Léopard est maintenant installé avec succès sur ma machine.

Pour désinstaller l'élément perturbateur "SafariBlock" je doit bien procéder comme suit:
-aller à "Macintosh HD -> Bibliothèque -> InputManagers puis supprimer le dossier SafariBlock"?


----------



## subsole (14 Mars 2011)

jlchm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai suivi votre conseil : Safari 5.0.4 pour Léopard est maintenant installé avec succès sur ma machine.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
Safari => Préférences => Extensions => Adblock,.Désinstaller


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

jlchm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai suivi votre conseil : Safari 5.0.4 pour Léopard est maintenant installé avec succès sur ma machine.
> 
> ...



Vous n'avez plus besoin d'installer AdBlock sous cette forme (un hack) qui prévalait jusqu'à Safari 4. Virez tout ce qui traîne dans Input Manager, ça rend le système instable.

Safari 5 introduit un système d'extensions qui marchent très bien. Vous trouverez l'extension Safari AdBlock sur cette page Apple dédiée aux extensions de Safari 5 :
https://extensions.apple.com/

[il est plus bas sur la page]

Je l'utilise moi-même avec Safari 5.0.4 et ça ne pose aucun problème.


----------

